# Black Mirror on Netflix - Anyone Watching?



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

It's been described as the digital Twilight Zone, and the description has been apt so far. I've seen the first two episodes so far and it's mesmerizing .... in a very disturbing way.

tta


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Really enjoyed the first season. Just finished S2E1 and it was great. Probably my favorite so far although S1E1 was great too.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

There's been discussion of it in the Netflix and the British TV show thread but not too much.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Never heard of it, but I love stuff like that. I'll have to add it to my list.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I would suggest not judging it on the first episode which is quite different from the rest.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

This was aired on British TV quite some time ago. I found out about it in the British TV discussion thread and found it on torrents over a year ago. Very weird and somewhat disturbing. IIRC, each of the first two seasons were only three episodes each.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I've heard of it and plan on watching at some point. I believe mr.unnatural is correct; the seasons (series) are three eps each.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I just watched it over the holidays also. 
It's pretty out there in a good way.
The ongoing theme of technology gets a little wearing if you binge watch them.

There is also a season 2 Christmas special that was shown in the UK in December that you might be able to find online.

Interestingly enuf it stars


Spoiler



Jon Hamm


.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I would suggest not judging it on the first episode which is quite different from the rest.


I haven't been able to watch more because I was so disturbed by the first.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

The rest are nothing like that one, much better in my opinion, more sci fi and much smarter (mostly)


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I agree with Cainebj that it's not necessarily the best for binge watching. Which is a bit refreshing. Each one needs a bit of time for sinking in.

Its commentary on our culture's obsession with reality tv hits painfully close to home and raises interesting questions about whether there truly is a line that society won't cross.

tta


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> There is also a season 2 Christmas special that was shown in the UK in December that you might be able to find online.


Hmm, I thought I'd heard the Christmas special was going to be on Netflix along with the "regular" 6 episodes, but I don't see it on there.

It did air on DirecTV's Audience Network in the U.S., so DirecTV subscribers may still be able to get it (in repeats or on demand).


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

tivotvaddict said:


> I agree with Cainebj that it's not necessarily the best for binge watching. Which is a bit refreshing. Each one needs a bit of time for sinking in.


I might add for those who haven't seen it that they are standalone episodes with different stories and casts.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

I watched the first episode of the second season, because Haley Atwell. Very emotional episode, and she more than demonstrates her acting chops.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

tivotvaddict said:


> I agree with Cainebj that it's not necessarily the best for binge watching. Which is a bit refreshing. Each one needs a bit of time for sinking in.


More like you need time to recover between episodes. It borders on being downright pornographic in more than one episode. This show is definitely not going to be everyone's cup of tea. If the first episode bothers you then it might be advisable to skip the rest.


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> More like you need time to recover between episodes. It borders on being downright pornographic in more than one episode. This show is definitely not going to be everyone's cup of tea. If the first episode bothers you then it might be advisable to skip the rest.


I've watched a few of these because a friend raved about them. I'm kind of ambivalent about them. And this kind of stuff is usually my cup of tea. It's disturbing enough that no one else in my family is going to like watching them as well.

I really didn't like the first episode. It was rather repulsive to me and totally unbelievable. There is no way that they would even entertain giving into the terrorist's demand. It is absurd, simply because you are just opening the door for the next terrorist. I understand that it is trying to show us the impact of social media but really it was ridiculous.

The second episode was better and I liked better (the society where you have to ride a stationary bike all day).

The third one (with the implant that recorded everything you ever experienced in perfect recall) I liked even more. But it seemed a little derivative of that Robin Williams movie.

So maybe the next three episodes will be even better?

But again, as a warning, that first episode deals with bestiality as a major plot point (that's not a big spoiler, you find out in the first 5 minutes).


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

When I saw Twilight Zone I thought of plot twists, this does not have that for the most part. It is fairly straight forward, just odd in a good way, IMHO. 

They make you think long after the episode is over, which is like TZ. 

I'm in for how ever many they make and have seen them all including the Christmas episode which was on the DirecTV channel, Audience. The rest are on NetFlix.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

ehusen, please spoilerize details of the plots... this thread is not marked for spoilers... thx!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

There are so few of them, I'm doing the anti binge watch. I'm going to watch them very rarely, so I still have some left.

-smak-


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I've been meaning to start a thread on this for at least a week now.. glad someone did.

I loved the series so far. By far, the best episodes are S1E3 (grain) and S2E1 (Ash). The S1E1 is a little tough to get through, but good. S1E2 (bikes) is maybe too far "out there" but still works within the scope of the program.

I would say that S1E1 is the bottom of the barrel of all six episodes. Just get through that one, and you'll certainly enjoy the rest.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

And you don't need to watch it, the episodes are not related.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

They just announced Netflix MAY be losing a lot of BBC shows at the end of January, so it may be a good idea to watch them while you can...


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Bierboy said:


> They just announced Netflix MAY be losing a lot of BBC shows at the end of January, so it may be a good idea to watch them while you can...


Just came to post that myself. Hopefully they come to an agreement again soon. Black Mirror is Channel 4 so it is safe.

http://whatsonnetflixnow.blogspot.com/2015/01/on-those-possibly-expiring-bbc-titles.html


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I liked the first episode.

The second episode made me feel like I fell into a black hole. I thought I'd been watching for close to an hour but it was actually 15 minutes. I fell asleep with about five minutes left and have no desire to revisit that episode's ending.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I liked the first episode.
> 
> The second episode made me feel like I fell into a black hole. I thought I'd been watching for close to an hour but it was actually 15 minutes. I fell asleep with about five minutes left and have no desire to revisit that episode's ending.


But the ending is really good! It's a Twighlight Zone type twist.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> They just announced Netflix MAY be losing a lot of BBC shows at the end of January, so it may be a good idea to watch them while you can...


Black Mirror is not a BBC show.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Black Mirror is not a BBC show.


Yep...my mistake...it is a British-produced show.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I thought it was very uneven. Some eps were excellent, some terrible (White Bear, especially, was very bad). I didn't find them "disturbing", none of them were _that_ good.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Just watched the first ep of the first series, and it certainly wasn't nearly as "repulsive" or "disturbing" as several on this thread painted it. Maybe that speaks more about me than anything else


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like a US remake may be coming.

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/black-mirror-endemol-shine-u-s-adaptation-1201417799/


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

realityboy said:


> Looks like a US remake may be coming.
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/black-mirror-endemol-shine-u-s-adaptation-1201417799/


Let's just hope they don't totally screw it up like they did with "Life on Mars." U.S. studios depending on remakes of other shows aired elsewhere is starting to get old, especially if you've seen the original.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

realityboy said:


> Looks like a US remake may be coming.
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/black-mirror-endemol-shine-u-s-adaptation-1201417799/


That's just so stupid. Whatever it is, it's going to suck when they "Americanize" it.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Hank said:


> That's just so stupid. Whatever it is, it's going to suck when they "Americanize" it.


The Office?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Sucks.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Hank said:


> That's just so stupid. Whatever it is, it's going to suck when they "Americanize" it.





Turtleboy said:


> The Office?





Hank said:


> Sucks.


I disagree. I thought the American version of The Office was quite good, at least for its first several seasons. I do think the British version was better, though.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I watched the first episode of this based on this thread and walked away from the episode wondering what the point was. It was well done and the acting was fine but that plot?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Maui said:


> I watched the first episode of this based on this thread and walked away from the episode wondering what the point was. It was well done and the acting was fine but that plot?


The point, other than entertainment, was commentary about the rise of social media and the influence of social media on society.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

danterner said:


> The point, other than entertainment, was commentary about the rise of social media and the influence of social media on society.


Yep. This is a motif that runs throughout the show.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

danterner said:


> The point, other than entertainment, was commentary about the rise of social media and the influence of social media on society.


Not just social media, but high technology in general.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Maui said:


> I watched the first episode of this based on this thread and walked away from the episode wondering what the point was. It was well done and the acting was fine but that plot?


Skip S1E2, and just watch S1E3 and S2E1, then go back an watch S1E2. Not that there's any order, just just those two episodes are much better if you want to get "hooked".


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Hank said:


> Skip S1E2, and just watch S1E3 and S2E1, then go back an watch S1E2. Not that there's any order, just just those two episodes are much better if you want to get "hooked".


Might try that.

I thought the first episode was pretty good but the whole "condition" seemed a little over the top.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hank said:


> Skip S1E2, and just watch S1E3 and S2E1, then go back an watch S1E2. Not that there's any order, just just those two episodes are much better if you want to get "hooked".





Maui said:


> Might try that.
> 
> I thought the first episode was pretty good but the whole "condition" seemed a little over the top.


You shouldn't be taking advice from the guy who said The Office sucks.

There's only 7 episodes so getting hooked is not really an issue. I thought Ep 2 was a very solid one, intriguing and interesting in concept and execution.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> You shouldn't be taking advice from the guy who said The Office sucks..


The US version. The original British version was pretty good.

S1E2 is solid.. but the other two I mentioned are much better.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I think S1E3 and the Christmas episode are the best ones.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Is the Christmas episode on Netflix? It wasn't when we watched the series last month.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Hank said:


> Is the Christmas episode on Netflix? It wasn't when we watched the series last month.


Nope. It just aired in December.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

mwhip said:


> Nope. It just aired in December.


In the US? Or just the UK? How did you watch it?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hank said:


> In the US? Or just the UK? How did you watch it?


It was shown on DirectTV


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Hank said:


> In the US? Or just the UK? How did you watch it?


Illegal means.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Hank said:


> That's just so stupid. Whatever it is, it's going to suck when they "Americanize" it.


House of Cards?

Brad


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hcour said:


> I thought it was very uneven. Some eps were excellent, some terrible (*White Bear, especially, was very bad*). I didn't find them "disturbing", none of them were _that_ good.


That's funny as I thought that was the best one.

I also liked the first (National Anthem).

Gonna go find that Christmas episode.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

realityboy said:


> Looks like a US remake may be coming.
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/black-mirror-endemol-shine-u-s-adaptation-1201417799/


The only good piece of news in that article was this tidbit:


> Robert Downey Jr.s Team Downey banner optioned the feature film rights to the Black Mirror episode The Entire History of You in 2013


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> The only good piece of news in that article was this tidbit:


Yes! That was another great episode.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Season three given a premiere date - December 16.


----------



## TheBar1 (Dec 26, 2001)

My first introduction to the show was by way of a profile piece WNYC's "On the Media" program/podcast did on it in January. OTM co-host Brooke Gladstone is a big fan, as you can tell from her interview with the show's creator Charlie Brooker:

http://www.onthemedia.org/story/paranoid-reflection-our-digital-age/


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Just finished watching both seasons. Really ... really loved it. I thought it was both entertaining and thought provoking.

Looking forward to the next season and hoping there are more episodes.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Yeah, I finished a week ago or so. I thought the last episode was a little weak, but still decent. Definitely some thought provoking stuff in there. It's a great series, and I hope season three can continue the awesome. 

Brad


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

bsnelson said:


> Yeah, I finished a week ago or so. I thought the last episode was a little weak, but still decent. Definitely some thought provoking stuff in there. It's a great series, and I hope season three can continue the awesome. Brad


By last episode, do you mean the Christmas episode? I agree that the last episode of the second season was weaker than the 5 before it, but White Christmas (the 7th episode) was pretty strong, IMHO.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

I was talking about "The Waldo Moment" - I don't recall seeing "White Christmas" on Netflix, I'll have to look it up. 

Brad


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

The Waldo episode was my least favorite as well.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*Black Mirror revived by Netflix for 12 new episodes*

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/09/25/black-mirror-netflix



> Great news for Black Mirror fans: Netflix has ordered a new season of the cult U.K. sci-fi series.
> 
> Moving forward after months of rumors, the streaming company has greenlit 12 episodes of the tech-fi anthology.
> 
> Thankfully, original executive producers Charlie Brooker and Annabel Jones are on board too.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Malcontent said:


> *Black Mirror revived by Netflix for 12 new episodes*
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/09/25/black-mirror-netflix


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

Absolutely love Black Mirror and am very excited to see what the next 12 episodes will be. If you haven't seen the creators other show track it down: Dead Set.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*Netflix Announces Black Mirror Return Date*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...us_57991ebce4b0d3568f85ccec?ir=Entertainment&

October 21, 2016.



> Actors Gugu Mbatha-Raw, Bryce Dallas Howard, Alice Eve and Mackenzie Davis are slated to appear in the new season, but other details are scarce.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Black Mirror | Official Trailer - Season 3 [HD]


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Nitpick -- it's not really a "Netflix Original Series"... they just bought rights to the UK show. This is a US-ified adaptation (looks like different stories though).

I kinda liked the original production feel of the original. I think Netflix is going to kill that vibe.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Hank said:


> Nitpick -- it's not really a "Netflix Original Series"... they just bought rights to the UK show. This is a US-ified adaptation (looks like different stories though).


This isn't a "US-ified adaptation," it's a third season of the show (or third "series," as they'd say in the U.K.). It has the complete involvement of the original creator/showrunner, and as far as I know is being produced in exactly the same manner as the first two seasons, just with Netflix putting up some of the money.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

According to Wikipedia, it is: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Mirror_(TV_series)#US_adaptation


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

They were talking about the Netflix deal a couple weeks ago in a TV podcast I listen to. Netflix outbid the U.K. company that paid for the right of the first couple seasons. It's expected that the show's production will be "business as usual", although it does have a bigger budget.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump.....

Looks like season 3 has been released on Netflix today.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

That Christmas special with John Hamm was awesome.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

There was an interview with one of the creators on NPR on Fresh Air (pretty sure) on Thursday.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

trainman said:


> This isn't a "US-ified adaptation," it's a third season of the show (or third "series," as they'd say in the U.K.). It has the complete involvement of the original creator/showrunner, and as far as I know is being produced in exactly the same manner as the first two seasons, just with Netflix putting up some of the money.


I watched the first episode of S3 last night, and it is totally "US-ified". All the actors and accents are all American, it's all left-side drivers/car, the production quality is much more "polished" like a top-3 network weeknight drama series (CSI, House, etc).

The story line with the personal ratings was very good and was on point with the rest of the series. But it is totally a US version of Black Mirror, which is a bit disappointing. Some of the charm of the original is definitely lost.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

I found the first episode great. The us-ified fit the story line. Sort of like a Valley girl vibe. Showing how fake people are and how unreal their "likes" where just to get points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hank said:


> Some of the charm of the original is definitely lost.


Agreed.

I did like 1st episode with Dallas Bryce Howard. But it went on too long. Also like the one with the guy trapped in a video game. Still watching though.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

ewiser said:


> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


+1


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm loving it so far. I don't think it's any more or less Americanized than the Christmas episode.

Dallas Bryce Howard was AAAAAHHHHHMAZING in the first episode. It got me quite anxious.

I thought it was funny that


Spoiler



Tim Allen and Home Improvement was playing in the car - it would have been more funny if they had used The Andy Griffith Show...



The second episode was also good albeit slightly more predictable.


----------



## Haps (Nov 30, 2001)

Binged them all yesterday. Dissapointed there isn't more.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> I'm loving it so far. I don't think it's any more or less Americanized than the Christmas episode.
> .


Not sure why you say that. The Christmas episode was made in 2014; not funded by Netflix; all the cars were right hand drive, most of the accents were English (except for Hamm). It was totally in line with the original seasons and really had no connection or Americanization that S3 has.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Ep3 is not Americanized at all.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hank said:


> Not sure why you say that. The Christmas episode was made in 2014; not funded by Netflix; all the cars were right hand drive, most of the accents were English (except for Hamm). It was totally in line with the original seasons and really had no connection or Americanization that S3 has.


I haven't watched it yet, but as long as the episodes are good and stick to the anthology (or theme), why does it need to still be hard "British"? Oh no the accents are different? Show is not the same now.

Then again I might agree with you after watching.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

robojerk said:


> I haven't watched it yet, but as long as the episodes are good and stick to the anthology (or theme), why does it need to still be hard "British"? Oh no the accents are different? Show is not the same now.


I didn't say it had to be "hard british" or such, I said that the production quality of the original two seasons had a edgy feel to them, IMO adding a certain visceral quality to the storylines. S3 is now in typical, American, Hollywood fashion way over produced, too perfect, too clean, and that original lower-budget edginess is now completely gone. I think that really takes away from what I enjoyed about S1 and S2.

So far we've watched S3E1 and E2, and the storylines hold up to S1 and S2, but the production is just too perfect, like everything else on crappy prime-time TV.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Well, I just binged through all three seasons and loved it all! I was also nervous about the Americanization of the Bryce Howard episode (shot in South Africa, apparently), and relieved when the rest of S3 was consistent with S1 & S2. Great ideas and great SFX! Looks like we can expect 6 more episodes for a S4 in 2017!


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Just watched the "San Junipero" episode (S3E4)

Wow, that was a great episode- highly recommended. Entertainment Weekly named it one of the 10 best TV episodes of 2016.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dwells said:


> Just watched the "San Junipero" episode (S3E4)
> 
> Wow, that was a great episode- highly recommended. Entertainment Weekly named it one of the 10 best TV episodes of 2016.


Yes, that was a very good episode, very interesting concept and it was excellently executed.

I just finally watched the last episode of S3 last week and really enjoyed all of them.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I watched San Junipero a second time last week, with my daughter who watched it the first time. I highly recommend a second viewing if you liked it the first time. There are a lot of cool things that you'll probably only catch the second time you see it. For example:



Spoiler



The music choices are very deliberate - "Girlfriend in a Coma", "Living in a Box," etc. Yorkie's reaction to seeing the car crash on the video game. Yorkie's reaction to being in the car crash with Kelly. The guy at the bar talking about his knee surgeries, as though he were an old man.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

danterner said:


> I watched San Junipero a second time last week, with my daughter who watched it the first time. I highly recommend a second viewing if you liked it the first time. There are a lot of cool things that you'll probably only catch the second time you see it. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa- I absolutely did not catch that at all- will definitely go back and watch again


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I thought the first two seasons of this series were overrated, though I did enjoy a few of the eps. However this third season it lived up to its rep. There wasn't a clunker in the bunch. And I thought the last ep was fantastic, could've been a movie.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Hcour said:


> And I thought the last ep was fantastic, could've been a movie.


It practically was, at 89 minutes long.

Just finished Season 3, and I kind of wish "San Junipero" had been the last episode, since that's the one that gave me the most hope for the future.



Spoiler



Although I'm not entirely certain I'd want to spend eternity in a virtual-reality version of the past. But I guess it's better than a lot of alternatives.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

So I went back and watched San Junipero again. If you have watched it only once I highly recommend watching it again. There are a ton of little things that you can't really catch the first time around. And I found the whole thing much more emotional watching the second time. The first time I think I was just trying so hard to wrap my head around what was going on- but watching again, already knowing the story- well, we had a much harder time keeping it together. Just incredible- one of the best hours of TV I've seen in a long, long time...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dwells said:


> So I went back and watched San Junipero again. If you have watched it only once I highly recommend watching it again. There are a ton of little things that you can't really catch the first time around. And I found the whole thing much more emotional watching the second time. The first time I think I was just trying so hard to wrap my head around what was going on- but watching again, already knowing the story- well, we had a much harder time keeping it together. Just incredible- one of the best hours of TV I've seen in a long, long time...


100% agreed, I loved it the first time, I loved knowing something was coming but not yet knowing what it was and as expected I cried.
2nd time around I loved it even more knowing what was coming and knowing where it was going, and yep, cried even more..

Truly one of my top 5 hours of television ever, it hit almost every emotional button I have.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

San Junipero was really good, one of their best episodes ever. The other one from this season was Shut Up and Dance. Without spoiling anything, it's because I had one emotion for the characters and then the rug is pulled out and my emotion flipped 180-degrees.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Thunderclap said:


> San Junipero was really good, one of their best episodes ever. The other one from this season was Shut Up and Dance. Without spoiling anything, it's because I had one emotion for the characters and then the rug is pulled out and my emotion flipped 180-degrees.


I thought Shut up and Dance was the best episode of the season. It was very well written and executed. The main kid did an excellent job acting, and it was also fun to see Bronn from Game of Thrones in such a different role.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Season 4 teaser.



> Six new mind-bending episodes are coming to Netflix later this year (no exact date yet) from showrunner Charlie Brooker.


----------



## ayedee (Mar 26, 2004)

If you like Jerome Flynn, he was fantastic in the Ripper Street series.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

ayedee said:


> If you like Jerome Flynn, he was fantastic in the Ripper Street series.


However, he's better known as "Bronn" in a little series called Game of Thrones. 

Really looking forward to this. Not your regular run of the mill stuff in this series.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I feel like I'm going to need psychological help after viewing....but I'm in! Can't wait.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't know how I wandered across this show or how it's been around so long and I've never heard of it, but I just watched the Pilot and wasn't sure what to think or if I should go on. I searched the forum and found this thread and read a bit of it to find the rest are different so I'm in. Big TZ fan so I hope it's a modern version of that.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Big TZ fan so I hope it's a modern version of that.


That's it, basically.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> I don't know how I wandered across this show or how it's been around so long and I've never heard of it, but I just watched the Pilot and wasn't sure what to think or if I should go on. I searched the forum and found this thread and read a bit of it to find the rest are different so I'm in. Big TZ fan so I hope it's a modern version of that.


It definitely has a TZ vibe for sure. Check out the 'San Junipero' episode. One of my favorite TV episodes of all time....


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

It would be interesting to know how many people were put off from watching the rest of the series due to the rather extreme and graphic subject matter of the very first episode.

(Although I found it kind of ironic that not too long after that episode aired, there was an eerily-similar real-life story about Prime Minister David Cameron.)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I've watched the first three. Wow that one about the memories kind of reminded me of the old movie Strange Days. I had to take a breather after those. Going to watch another or two tonight.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

dwells said:


> Check out the 'San Junipero' episode. One of my favorite TV episodes of all time....


Can't remember if I've said so in this thread before, but I would actually recommend watching "San Juñipero" _last_ (i.e., not in the "official" order in which the third-season episodes are listed by Netflix).


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so according to Netflix I'm through the first 2 seasons and ready to watch White Christmas. Is there another order I should watch it? I've made a note to save Junipero until last. White Bear was crazy! I did not see that coming. I really feel bad for the ending of the Waldo Moment. This is a really good series. How have I never heard of it?


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay so according to Netflix I'm through the first 2 seasons and ready to watch White Christmas. Is there another order I should watch it? I've made a note to save Junipero until last. White Bear was crazy! I did not see that coming. I really feel bad for the ending of the Waldo Moment. This is a really good series. How have I never heard of it?


I honestly don't think it matters much what order you watch. I just skipped around, picking out the episodes that sounded most interesting- no order whatsoever.


----------



## deli99 (Nov 12, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay so according to Netflix I'm through the first 2 seasons and ready to watch White Christmas. Is there another order I should watch it? I've made a note to save Junipero until last. White Bear was crazy! I did not see that coming. I really feel bad for the ending of the Waldo Moment. This is a really good series. How have I never heard of it?


White Christmas was my favorite episode of the first three seasons.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay so according to Netflix I'm through the first 2 seasons and ready to watch White Christmas. Is there another order I should watch it? I've made a note to save Junipero until last. White Bear was crazy! I did not see that coming. I really feel bad for the ending of the Waldo Moment. This is a really good series. How have I never heard of it?


I don't think you need to watch San Junipero last, but you should probably have several episodes under your belt. I didn't even finish the first 2 seasons before I watched it -- I watched maybe 3 or 4 of the episodes -- and still enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

'San Junipero' I think you'll like as well, however there is a large group that also see it as the one of the series weakest episodes as it has a completely different vibe than the rest of the series.

There is no preferred viewing order IMO. I say just watch in order.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Another thing, the amount of GOT cameos in this show is killing me.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

deli99 said:


> White Christmas was my favorite episode of the first three seasons.


I loved Jon Hamm in it. And that there were multiple crazy stories inside it.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

dwells said:


> It definitely has a TZ vibe for sure. Check out the 'San Junipero' episode. One of my favorite TV episodes of all time....


Two big emmy wins for "San Junipero"- beat out some very tough competition.

Very much deserved......:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I just found this show (or just decided to give it a shot) last week...I've been binge watching it and I love it.

Haven't been watching it in order, since there's really no reason to...rather I just pick based on the descriptions, but there haven't been any I didn't like at all.

15 Million Merits, Nose Dive, and White Bear are probably my favorites.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Trailer got me excited. Then I see an article saying no definite release date, but speculates the end of 2018. ugh


----------



## deli99 (Nov 12, 2003)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Trailer got me excited. Then I see an article saying no definite release date, but speculates the end of 2018. ugh


I've read late this year or early 2018. It would be weird for them to put out these trailers a year ahead of the season release.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Not exactly spoilery but read at your own risk. Some info on each episode for Season 4.
Here's every episode in the upcoming Season 4 of Black Mirror on Netflix


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I've finished all the eps on Netflix - and the previous ones I said were my favorite, stand.

I really love this series


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Available on December 29, 2017.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh I know what I'm doing for Christmas break!


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

WooHoo!


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*Season 4* is now available on Netflix.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Man, are these writers disturbed.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Is there a thread for the new series or is this the catch-all?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> Is there a thread for the new series or is this the catch-all?


There's an S4 thread...
Black Mirror S4 - Spoilers for all episodes


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Just started watching this show this weekend. I have watched S1E1-3 and S2E1-3 so far. I am really liking it. I haven't read this thread after it started discussing S3 or S4.

Each episode has something I like, so hard to pick favorites. 

I am a fan of Jessica Brown Findlay from the Fifteen Million Merits episode. I have missed her since she left Downton Abbey. 

Good seeing Hayley Atwell of course in Be Right Back! That episode might be the most intriguing to me so far. Reminded me of "chatting" with Alexa the other day. It was more conversational, like she was learning about me and carrying on with that.

I would love to see Waldo following around/heckling a certain cartoonish President now days!


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

This seems as good a thread as any.

Netflix has just released Netflix: Bandersnatch (a Netflix interactive film).



> In 1984, a young programmer begins to question reality as he adapts a dark fantasy novel into a video game. A mind-bending tale with multiple endings.


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

Marc said:


> This seems as good a thread as any.
> 
> Netflix has just released Netflix: Bandersnatch (a Netflix interactive film).


I tried watching that on my TiVo Roamio. It didn't work. 
I tried casting it from my Pixel to my Chromecast. Nope.

So far, it's been a poor customer experience. I just want to watch it on the big screen in my living room.


----------



## jacobp (Oct 8, 2001)

I watched it on my Mac. Fantastic show. So incredibly interesting. I'm going to watch it again today with different choices. After all, I am in charge.... or am I?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

dalesd said:


> I tried watching that on my TiVo Roamio. It didn't work.
> 
> So far, it's been a poor customer experience. I just want to watch it on the big screen in my living room.


Same here. Very disappointing you can't even watch it in a "default" mode on our big TV. We had a whole night last night planned to watch this, and by the time we had dinner and settled into the couch and pressed 'play' and got the huge 'screw you' message, I was in no mood to start digging out cables and moving the media center to try different methods of watching the movie. And all we have are small notebooks not conducive to watching movies (we're not millenials afterall). I'm really surprised there wasn't at least ONE way to watch it on a 'non-supported' device. I have a basic ROKU my parents weren't using, so I might try that today.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I watched last night (used a Roku) and jotted down my choices so I can do a rewatch with the other answers. Although I did both endings. I thought the story itself was just OK though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dalesd said:


> I tried watching that on my TiVo Roamio. It didn't work.
> I tried casting it from my Pixel to my Chromecast. Nope.
> 
> So far, it's been a poor customer experience. I just want to watch it on the big screen in my living room.


I use the Netflix app on my TV, and it worked fine...

I wonder if the TiVo buffer interferes with the branching?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

How many different 'branch points' are there and how many decisions do you have to make? Is it A/B or multiple choices?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

It is A/B and about 25 choices.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

If that's the case, then most of the 'choices' must be short diversions that all lead back to the main story line.

Otherwise, with 25 splits, that would be 33 million different possible story lines.

With 25 'diversions' that's 625 different possible story paths, and only 50 different scenes they had to shoot.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wonder if the TiVo buffer interferes with the branching?


There is no 'Tivo buffer' when using the Netflix app on a Tivo. It's a limitation of the actual Netflix app.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> If that's the case, then most of the 'choices' must be short diversions that all lead back to the main story line.
> 
> Otherwise, with 25 splits, that would be 33 million different possible story lines.
> 
> With 25 'diversions' that's 625 different possible story paths, and only 50 different scenes they had to shoot.


The total run-time is about five and a half hours, according to the info screen of my TV, so there are apparently a fair number of pretty meaningful choices. But some of them seem trivial, and some of them seem to loop back until you make the "right" choice...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But some of them seem trivial, and some of them seem to loop back until you make the "right" choice...


Ah, that's a good way to make it work, I hadn't thought of that.

But if you make the right choice first, you miss much of the bad choice content.


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

Hank said:


> There is no 'Tivo buffer' when using the Netflix app on a Tivo. It's a limitation of the actual Netflix app.


So what's wrong with the TiVo Netflix app? Is it just too old? Will we get a new one that can play interactive content?


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

I enjoy Black Mirror and thankful for more content, but I’m not terribly interested in a choose-your-own-adventure movie. It’s part laziness, but mostly it will nag at me that I haven’t seen all available branches of the story. Feels like a chore to go back and watch different decisions. 

That being said I’m watching today.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

dalesd said:


> So what's wrong with the TiVo Netflix app? Is it just too old? Will we get a new one that can play interactive content?


That's a question for Netflix/Tivo. I have no idea.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

SoupMan said:


> I enjoy Black Mirror and thankful for more content, but I'm not terribly interested in a choose-your-own-adventure movie. It's part laziness, but mostly it will nag at me that I haven't seen all available branches of the story. Feels like a chore to go back and watch different decisions.


Totally agree. I wouldn't mind three or four different endings, but 25 different choices? Ugh, that's torture not knowing what the other paths were.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Seems like a lot of work - I just want to sit and watch a movie.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I haven't seen this yet, but it sounds like the Tender Loving Care movie that was released as an interactive DVD. On a PC, you not only made choices that affected the movie, but you were also given some sort of personality test; the regular DVD also allowed for making some choices, but didn't have the personality test, as I recall.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Didn't the 1980's movie based on the board game 'Clue' also have some sort of interactive ending?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I spent 4 hours last night trying to get Stefan a happy ending before I realized I'm watching Black Mirror.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> Didn't the 1980's movie based on the board game 'Clue' also have some sort of interactive ending?


It had different endings ("Who did it") based on which theater you walked into.

--Carlos V.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

Doesn't work on my several years old Vizio Smart TV. The Netflix app on that TV just brings up a 2-minute trailer.

I agree with what was said earlier -- if the app it's being shown on can't use the interactive features, it should *at the very least* show the "default" story line, substituting that default showing instead of the 2-minute trailer.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> Seems like a lot of work - I just want to sit and watch a movie.


I'm the same. I don't even like to go to Subway. Too many decisions. I just want a #1 all they way and be done with it.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

It doesn’t work on Apple TV, Fire TV, or Chrimecast. What the hell are they thinking?


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

I watched...got into a loop. Interesting concept, but pretty weird.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

Just tried it on my computer. I didn't care for it at all. Too much repetition. And no way that I could see to navigate the video, other than the "back 10 seconds" or "forward 10 seconds" options...


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

rharmelink said:


> I agree with what was said earlier -- if the app it's being shown on can't use the interactive features, it should *at the very least* show the "default" story line, substituting that default showing instead of the 2-minute trailer.


Now that I've seen it, I'm not sure that would have the right effect.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Random User 7 said:


> It doesn't work on Apple TV, Fire TV, or Chrimecast. What the hell are they thinking?


It DOES work on Fire TV, at least on my FTV Cube.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Random User 7 said:


> It doesn't work on Apple TV, Fire TV, or Chrimecast. What the hell are they thinking?


It does look like it works though casting a tab through Chromecast. This can be flaky for me so hopefully it's not too bad.

Took me 4 methods before it finally worked. Roamio didn't work. My ~5 year old TV and DVD didn't work. Trying to cast through the Netflix app on my iPhone through Chromecast didn't work either. This seems pretty poorly planned.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm watching now on the Samsung TV Netflix app. Does Bandersnatch have to be watched in one sitting or will the Netflix app keep a bookmark like on regular shows/movies?


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

zyzzx said:


> I'm watching now on the Samsung TV Netflix app. Does Bandersnatch have to be watched in one sitting or will the Netflix app keep a bookmark like on regular shows/movies?


Answering my own question: I paused it to make a phone call and it timed out on me, putting me back in the main menu. I was able to pick up right where I left off.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> I watched last night (used a Roku) and jotted down my choices so I can do a rewatch with the other answers. *Although I did both endings.* I thought the story itself was just OK though.


There are a lot more than two endings.

I watched it last night (on my phone, since it wouldn't play on either my AppleTV or my Bolt). Watched several alternate endings and feel like I got a pretty good idea of the overall storyline. But I saw this article detailing some of the many possibilities:

https://www.vulture.com/2018/12/black-mirror-bandersnatch-all-endings-explained.html

Now I want to go back and watch some of the others, but I don't want to have to watch through the whole story to get to the various decision points. Does anyone know if there's a way to jump to different decision points once you've seen the basic storyline?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to jump to different decision points once you've seen the basic storyline?


To jump no, but Here's a flow chart, it may spoil you if you just want to know how to get to different endings, but I don't know the endings you saw.
https://i.redd.it/d0bpn1v1g6721.png from here

```
https://www.reddit.com/r/blackmirror/comments/aajk5r/full_bandersnatch_flowchart_all_branches_story
```


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

robojerk said:


> To jump no, but Here's a flow chart, it may spoil you if you just want to know how to get to different endings, but I don't know the endings you saw.
> https://i.redd.it/d0bpn1v1g6721.png from here
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks. Seems I saw most of the important permutations. There are a couple I'd like to go back and see, but they're not worth the time it would take to get there.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought it was an okay experience, mostly because of the novelty. I doubt if I'd watch other similar moves. I thought it was a little stressful watching it with several people. We'd have to have a quick group decision and people would often disagree. It wasn't a big deal, but it was not as relaxing as watching a regular movie. It actually might have been better if there were a lot more decision points so that the audience is always in the "decide" mode. As it is, the segments are long enough that you start to get lost in the movie only to have to jump up and grab the remote to make a decision.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

disappointed by Bandersnatch. cool concept, but too much repetition of scenes and unlikable characters


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Looks like Season 5 is back to just 3 episodes, freshly released ... and, surprisingly, brought to my attention by the new episodes populating in my OnePass listing. (Fingers crossed it’s a sign of improved OnePass automation, and not just TiVo hand-holding the more high profile releases.)


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Saw the first episode. Ok I guess.

Reminds me of a typical Black Mirror episode tweaked.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

By far the worst season so far. None of the episodes really grabbed me. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Spoiler thread for Season 5


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

dwells said:


> Just watched the "San Junipero" episode (S3E4)
> 
> Wow, that was a great episode- highly recommended. Entertainment Weekly named it one of the 10 best TV episodes of 2016.


For some reason San Junipero jumped into my mind recently and I decided to watch it again. Can't believe it was released almost 5 years ago! Such a great episode. Makes me want more Black Mirror, but a quick google says it's uncertain


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I found several parts of Squid Game to have an essense of "Black Mirror". Mostly the really twisted parts.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

mtnagel said:


> For some reason San Junipero jumped into my mind recently and I decided to watch it again. Can't believe it was released almost 5 years ago! Such a great episode. Makes me want more Black Mirror, but a quick google says it's uncertain


Oh yeah, same here. It is crazy that was 5 years ago. I still say that is one of the all time great episodes of any TV series ever.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

mtnagel said:


> For some reason San Junipero jumped into my mind recently and I decided to watch it again. Can't believe it was released almost 5 years ago! Such a great episode. Makes me want more Black Mirror, but a quick google says it's uncertain


I really don't understand why they'd just up and quit making it when it's been so popular. I guess I can say that for too many shows though.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I really don't understand why they'd just up and quit making it when it's been so popular. I guess I can say that for too many shows though.


Probably requires too much time from a single individual, who may wish to direct creative energies to something new. Plus, it's gotta be tough continuing to generate truly original content.

As for Black Mirror-ish replacement content, 'Oats Studios' on Netflix may be worth checking out. (article)


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Probably requires too much time from a single individual, who may wish to direct creative energies to something new. Plus, it's gotta be tough continuing to generate truly original content.
> 
> As for Black Mirror-ish replacement content, 'Oats Studios' on Netflix may be worth checking out. (article)


Also Love Death and Robots in Netflix.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

The Premise is an anthology series, but instead of technology/dystopia as the theme I'd say it's more light hearted (most of the time) social issues and even pokes fun at progressives in most episodes.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

robojerk said:


> The Premise is an anthology series, but instead of technology/dystopia as the theme I'd say it's more light hearted (most of the time) social issues and even pokes fun at progressives in most episodes.


Agree and it is really good.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

robojerk said:


> The Premise is an anthology series, but instead of technology/dystopia as the theme I'd say it's more light hearted (most of the time) social issues and even pokes fun at progressives in most episodes.


Thanks! I added this to my list.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Same here. Looking forward to it.


----------

